# Akonadi nervt und will ständig das  Passwort. [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab seit geraumer Zeit das mich Akonadi nach jedem Start nach dem Passwort (das schon 100000000x in Kwallet gespeichert/gelöscht wurde) fragt obwohl ich jedesmal den Haken setze dass das Passwort gespeichert werden soll.

Das ganze passiert auf meinem Desktop und Laptop und sogar mit neuen Usern.

Ab und an ist es sogar so schlimm das mir mein Desktop mit "Sorry - Akonadi Ressource" Fenster zugepflastert wird bis ich alle Prozesse kille.

Hat jemand auch das Problem und ggf eine Lösung?

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

benutzt du KWallet? Falls ja - dann ist das abgefragte Passwort das, das zum Öffnen eben dieser benötigt wird. Akonadi ist da nur der erste Dienst, der auf KWallet zugreifen möchte.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Yamakuzure

Zusatz: Und wenn du in kwallet einstellst, dass selbiges zu fix wieder geschlossen wird, dann hast du den Salat...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also bei mir kommt dieser Dialog:

http://www.loaditup.de/files/642951_dcbp2yvyp5.jpeg

Egal ob KWallet benutzt wird oder nicht.

Egal ob das POP3 Passwort gespeichert wurde in KWallet oder nicht. (http://www.loaditup.de/files/642953_ksm9r2azxd.jpeg)

Egal ob die Brieftasche ein Passwort hat oder nicht.

Egal ob ich das KMail sets zugriff erlaube oder nicht.

Egal ob ich einen Haken bei "Schlissen sobald keine Anwendung mehr zugreift" setze oder nicht.

Egal ob ich alle Einstellungen lösch von Kontact/KMail/Akonadi.

Egal ob ich nen anderen User anlege.

Das war doch bei Kontact <4.4 nie so. Kann man das echt nicht ändern?  :Sad:  

PS. Davon abgesehen ist Kontact  Denglish -.-'

----------

## doedel

[quote]

Davon abgesehen ist Kontact Denglish

[quote]

Das ist KDengklisch  :Wink:  Gäbs den Netscape Composer noch, würde der Komposer heissen. 

Siehe auch Kompare, Kollision, Kolor Lines, Kolourpaint, ...

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hat echt keiner eine Idee?

Btw. Akonadi spamt mich zu -.-' http://www.loaditup.de/files/644394_g6gymuztka.jpeg

Das witzige ist... Lösche ich das Konto und erstelle e neu funktioniert es nach dem nächsten Start werde ich wieder zugespammt mit "Passwort abfrage" oder "Sorry Akonadi Ressource"

----------

## Yamakuzure

Dann hast du das ganze aber ganz und garnicht richtig eingerichtet. Ist dein ~/.kde4-Verzeichnis noch aus grauer Vorzeit?

Erster Screenschot: "You are asked here because you choose to not store the password in kwallet." ... dann muss Akonadi natürlich immer wieder nachfragen...

Zweiter Screenshot: Was soll uns das sagen? Den Titel "The name org.kde.kwalletd was not provided..." finde ich da viel interessanter...

Schaue mal hier rein:Systemeinstelklungen -> Benutzerkontodetails -> Digitale BrieftascheIst das Brieftaschensystem aktiviert?Was ist bei "Digitale Brieftasche schließen" angehakt?Steht unter "Zugriffsüberwachung" drin, dass Kontact, Akonadi Resource und Akonadi agent Immer auf kdewallet zugreifen fürfen?In deinem Systemabschnitt müsste das Dienstprogramm für die digitalen Brieftaschen sein.Rechtsklick -> WiederherstellenDoppelklick auf die BrieftascheWenn da im Titel dann auch steht, dass org.kde.kwalletd nicht existiert, dann hast du irgendwie dein KDE ordentlich zerschrottet. Wenn du Glück hast, reicht das Löschen von ~/.kde4 wenn du nicht eingeloggt bist. Ja, Neueinrichtung erforderlich.

Ist bei Umstieg auf KDE-4.7.0 eh wieder dran.

Aber obs notwendig ist, kannst du testen, indem du einen neuen User anlegst, mit ganz jungfräulichem Home-Verzeichnis. Wenn bei dem im oben genannten Fenster einfach nur der Titel ("kdewallet - Dienstprogramm für digitale Brieftaschen") steht, ists deine Konfiguration. Wenn bei dem der gleiche Fehler auftaucht, ist irgendwo in deiner Installation der Wurm drin.

----------

## franzf

@Yamakuzare:

Wg. deiner Signatur:

```
cd "${S}"

        ./configure --with-distro="Gentoo" \

                --prefix="${EPREFIX}"/usr \

                --sysconfdir="${EPREFIX}"/etc \

                --with-arch="${ARCH}" \

                --with-srcdir="${DISTDIR}" \

                --with-lang="${LINGUAS_OOO}" \

                --with-num-cpus="${JOBS}" \

                --without-binsuffix \

                --with-installed-ooo-dirname="libreoffice" \

                --with-drink="True Blood"
```

Leider wird der "drink" nur noch bis 3.3.4 mit angegeben. Entweder war das den Devs zu albern, oder es hat sich jemand angesprochen gefühlt, oder es gibt die configure-Option nicht mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Dann hast du das ganze aber ganz und garnicht richtig eingerichtet. Ist dein ~/.kde4-Verzeichnis noch aus grauer Vorzeit?
> 
> 

 

Nö, das letzte mal bei 4.6 gelöscht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erster Screenschot: "You are asked here because you choose to not store the password in kwallet." ... dann muss Akonadi natürlich immer wieder nachfragen...
> 
> 

 

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt hab ich IMMER den Haken gesetzt bei "Remeber..." aber nach dem Aus/Einloggen kommt die Meldung wieder.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zweiter Screenshot: Was soll uns das sagen? Den Titel "The name org.kde.kwalletd was not provided..." finde ich da viel interessanter...
> 
> 

 

Legt mir KDE so an.

Ich lösche die Brieftasche, log mich aus und log mich ein...

Danach kommt der normale Dialog von wegen Brieftasche erstellen und PWD Eingabe und die Brieftasche bekommt den tollen Titel "The name org.kde.kwalletd was not provided by any .service".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schaue mal hier rein:Systemeinstelklungen -> Benutzerkontodetails -> Digitale BrieftascheIst das Brieftaschensystem aktiviert?Was ist bei "Digitale Brieftasche schließen" angehakt?Steht unter "Zugriffsüberwachung" drin, dass Kontact, Akonadi Resource und Akonadi agent Immer auf kdewallet zugreifen fürfen?In deinem Systemabschnitt müsste das Dienstprogramm für die digitalen Brieftaschen sein.Rechtsklick -> WiederherstellenDoppelklick auf die Brieftasche
> 
> 

 

Hatte ich zwar schon beantwortet aber guckst du:

http://www.loaditup.de/files/644617_qbwuaae7s3.jpeg

http://www.loaditup.de/files/644618_hzp2hhdx7m.jpeg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn da im Titel dann auch steht, dass org.kde.kwalletd nicht existiert, dann hast du irgendwie dein KDE ordentlich zerschrottet. 

 

Das ganze tritt bei Desktop und Laptop auf seit dem Upgrade auf 4.7!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du Glück hast, reicht das Löschen von ~/.kde4 wenn du nicht eingeloggt bist. Ja, Neueinrichtung erforderlich.
> 
> Ist bei Umstieg auf KDE-4.7.0 eh wieder dran.

 

Das will ich eben nicht  :Razz: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Lösung:

Alles gelöscht was mit kmail/kontact/akonadi/kwallet zutun hatte in .kde4 .config und .local

----------

## Yamakuzure

Schön, dass es geklappt hat.

Sorry, dass ich etwas "rau" und kurz angebunden geschrieben hatte, ich war tatsächlich kurz angebunden. Sonst hätte ich nach der Version gefragt. 4.7.0 ist, was kdepim angeht, mehr "Alpha" als alles Andere, und die pre-4.7-Konfiguration haut alles in die Grütze und muss gelöscht werden. Hätt ich Depp ja auch gleich schreiben können, so auf Verdacht "Falls du 4.7 installiert hast, u.s.w....", aber kam ich nicht drauf.

Na, Ente gut durch, alles gut durch.  :Wink: 

----------

